# pouring my own soft plastics



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hi all

im looking to make my own soft plastics, but im at a loss as to where i can source the colours and actual plastic for the lures. i can make the moulds, and the original creations (if im not blatantly copying a professional product 8) ) but i cant find the supplies in Australia.

i know peterJ used to pour his own, but i havent seen him around here for a while. anyone else have any suppliers/ideas??

thanks in advance..


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Check out http://www.tackleunderground.com for plenty of tips on pouring your own.

http://www.armsmodelit.com.au/InfoSheets/infofishabait.htm for stuff to pour to make SPs. And just your luck - its on special


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Melt down ya used placcies :lol:


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks Beefs, ive seen that fishabait when i was in my moulding and casting supplier. but i wasnt too specific in my question :lol:

the product im trying to find is plastisol, 1 part liquid that you heat, and mix colour/glitter/pearl into and then set into moulds. cures in 2-3 minutes, and you can set it, reheat it, set it, reheat it without consequence, and recycle your old lures too.

the only places i can find it in Australia are screenwriters suppliers, but im not 100% sure its the same stuff. ive gotta let my fingers do the walking and talk to someone in the industry..

in the meantime, any ideas on other products anyone?


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya don't know if it will help sourcing plastisol in Oz but the website Stripersonline has a great lure building forum http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/ ... .php?f=169 
Among the stacks and stacks of wooden plugs for yankee striped bass being discussed on the forum (some absolutely awesome homemade plugs, some of these guys/girls are true arteests!) is the occassional mention of pouring your own plastics. From what I've read seems a very very smelly thing to do and the chemicals involved need major ventilation and safety precautions. 
There are also hiden in the forum among the plug stuff some very good info on bucktail jigs ( :lol: ) including, way way back (or use the search function) some great pic essays on making bucktail jigs. 
Good luck and hope to see some pics of bigguns on your home mades!!


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

Barnes etc used to call their plastisol "Hot Melt Vinyl",it was fairly soft and I used to use a fair bit of salt to firm it up.The problem is there is a risk of liver cancer if the manufactures use the wrong plasticizer so there is an increasing reluctance for people to stock this type of product for OH&S reasons.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for the info all. my search led me to a different plastisol source - apparently its the same product they use in screen printing tshirts, echo holders etc, that plastic-type letering. im waiting for confirmation on my hunch from the screen printing suppliers tomorrow..

kraley, i thought the same thing, but i cant find what i want. and at $10 a pack, i can make 10-20 times that amount for $10. and i can customise colours, and i even found a phosphorescent additive for glow in the dark SP's... 8)

blue, ill check it out. thanks for the heads up on the plasticizer... :shock: :?


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya WB don't know if you've seen this yankee site, but it has plenty of stuff, an instruction, to do with making your own soft plastics. Love their Soft Plastic Worm Mold Injector and the pearl colour additives!: http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/soft-plastic-lure-molds/
cheers


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

water_baby said:


> kraley, i thought the same thing, but i cant find what i want. and at $10 a pack, i can make 10-20 times that amount for $10. and i can customise colours, and i even found a phosphorescent additive for glow in the dark SP's... 8)


Wb check this place out: http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/ ... stics.html

they have 3inch grubs going for $7.20 for 100.....i'll have a green chicken curry thanks....


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> water_baby said:
> 
> 
> > kraley, i thought the same thing, but i cant find what i want. and at $10 a pack, i can make 10-20 times that amount for $10. and i can customise colours, and i even found a phosphorescent additive for glow in the dark SP's... 8)
> ...


I could be wrong but I think WB bought from their before. I know because he gave me a couple of the HB's from them..... ABSOLUTELY USELESS! Still hoping they'll raise a salmon or two when I find the bigguns in the yak.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i know people have different experiences but those 7 cent sps matched with a 20cent skirt and a 30 cent jig have accounted for some good fish....

heres a selection....


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

well, i got my shipment today. 2 quarts of plastic ( bit over 2L i think, maybe 2.4ish), 6 colours, some glitter and some anise scent, and a couple of plastic moulds for some shapes we dont get here (one is like a 4 inch turtleback with a 2 inch forktail, the other is about 10 inches long, turtleback style with a 1.5 inch grub tail). all up, came in at AUD 120.00, and i reckon ive got enough plastic to sink a battleship 

ill try and pour some over the next week, and make up some more moulds, and let y'all know how i go ;-)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

good luck, hope all goes well....interested to see the outcome


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Definately keep us updated.
There's a few SP's that I've thought would work well in very specific situations that you just cannot buy, it would be a lot of fun to try making them I reckon.


----------

